# Have you or anyone you know gotten pregnant while on the NuvaRing?



## HappiestMom

Yes I am aware this sounds like one of those Law Offices of...commercials but please share your/their story lol lol..thanks!

especially

how far along before pregnancy was confirmed?

what was the tip off that there might be a baby in that belly?

did you/they use the ring exactly as directed?

was the baby ok if the ring was kept in in before pregnancy was confirmed?

and anything else that might be important

Thanks!:thumbup:



**Here is why I am asking**

I had a little girl end of Oct 2011, had a period at 6 weeks PP and then started nuvaring middle of Dec. My Dr told me that since I wasnt planning on TTC anytime soon (2-3 years) then I dont have to have a period so I can take the ring out and put a new one back in the exact same day so it wont trigger my body to have a period.

Well I tried that in January, took my December ring out, and put a new one right back in, but ended up having a crazy constant spotting/light to medium flow starting Jan 14th for 3 weeks . So I decided that was enough of that, took that Jan one out, waited a week and had a normal period and then put a Feb one in. I took that Feb one out a few weeks ago and then decided to try again for no period this month so put a new one right back in.

Ive been weirdly dizzy/light headed randomly for a while now. So far Ive had some tinged CM, one pencil mark streak of blood and nothing yet period wise this month. But have had some diarrhea which I usually get around period time have had that for a week or two now, and also my nipples are bit more sensitive than usual which is normally a period sign prior to being pregnant the first time but since my little girl that hasnt been an issue but its starting again.

So now Im wondering if its just my body going crazy because of the BC or if I maybe got preggie since Im not using it "as directed" by the manufacturer. We have sex randomly, but Im not doing ovulation tests anymore so I have no idea when or if I have ovulated. Ive done a few $tree preggie tests and they have looked BFN but I have no idea how far along or anything I would be. ​


----------



## lilyanne

I used the normal pill for with no problems. I tried the ring for 4 months and it made me feel pregnant. I was convinced I was pregnant and I had pregnancy symptoms. They went away as soon as I switched back to the pill.


----------



## MollyWeasley

Sounds like the longest you had a ring out was still a week, after 3 weeks of continuous use - so your "not recommended" method should not have put you at increased risk of pregnancy.

Anecdata: I was on the pill for a very long time (15 years in total) with no side effects. About 4 years ago I tried NuvaRing for about 6 months and had crazy side effects.

I think you are having a weird reaction to your attempts to manipulate your cycle into having no period (it doesn't work for a lot of women) or you're having a weird reaction to the ring. Try using it by-the-books (3 weeks in, 1 week out) for a few cycles and see if you adjust.


----------



## brenn09

I had some pretty crazy side effects on the Nuvaring, as well. I also used it continuously from May to November, without a period. I hated it, so I went off of it! It honestly sounds like you're having a reaction to either the ring or the continuous use of it and not actually pregnant. I'm sorry, I know it is awful wanting a BFP and getting those negatives... :hugs:


----------



## HappiestMom

oh I do not want want a BFP..I mean I wouldnt be sad if it was a BFP but we arent going for one haha...we have a 5 month old LO..cant imagine another one right now lol.. :wacko:


----------



## brenn09

Whoops, sorry! I made that assumption based on my own personal experience and I was wrong!! Congrats on your LO!


----------



## I Love Lucy

I would suggest trying the ring as it's directed (3 weeks in, 1 week out) for 3 months (as by that time any side effects should have passed) and see if this fixes things. I think going back and forth with trying to use it continuously and then taking it out so you will have AF is confusing your body resulting in all your symptoms.


----------



## HappiestMom

brenn09 said:


> Whoops, sorry! I made that assumption based on my own personal experience and I was wrong!! Congrats on your LO!

lol..well I wouldnt hate it..but...we arent really trying lol lol...but it is hard to not look for those freaking pink lines and get excited...:dohh:


----------



## HappiestMom

I Love Lucy said:


> I would suggest trying the ring as it's directed (3 weeks in, 1 week out) for 3 months (as by that time any side effects should have passed) and see if this fixes things. I think going back and forth with trying to use it continuously and then taking it out so you will have AF is confusing your body resulting in all your symptoms.

 I Love Lucy too!!! have you seen those We Love Lucy shows?!? I didnt know they even existed but now they started showing those...Im soo glad coz I got tired of the same I Love Lucys over and over..I had seen every single one about a billion times....


----------



## 4everwaiting

I'm curious what kind of symptoms everyone is talking about?? I'm on the ring now but since I haven't been pregnant before I probably wouldn't recognize a symptom if it slapped me in the face.


----------



## lilyanne

It made my breasts feel tender and I felt nauseous at times.


----------



## MollyWeasley

I did not have pregnancy symptoms but I had wicked side effects. It screwed with my libido, and my PMS symptoms changed from mild grumpiness (on the pill) to RAGE-HOMICIDAL-MANIAC-I-MIGHT-KILL-SOMEONE (on the ring). Seriously, every month I felt so much RAGE I actually felt out of control - it was a struggle to interact with people. Once I switched back to the pill it was like "phew! I feel normal again".


----------



## HappiestMom

wow Molly lol lol...that sounds like they gave you the 28 Days Later Nuva Ring haha lol...glad you got THAT worked out...dont think they have access to B&B in prison :rofl: 


When I was in early pregnancy my symptoms were sore boobs and nipples...super tired...would cry at anything...but it was also my first month of Clomid so idk what was pregnancy and what was clomid...oh one thing I know about clomid..I was super bitchy..I would be fine allll day but the second hubby came home from work I would just..get soo annoyed at him..for just walking in the door its like I had it out for him..also would get super flushed and had hot flashes...

now Im tired...no period (course thats what I wanted)...lots of CM..some of it a bit tan tinted...kinda emotional...weird dizzy/lightheaded spells all the time


----------



## brenn09

I had symptoms related to my thyroid, not really related to the Nuvaring but probably the continuous release of hormones for 8 or so months. That is why I went off after speaking w/ my doc and OH.

I have friends who love the Nuvaring, you may be one of the lucky ones who adjust really well to the form birth control!


----------

